# Coming tommorow



## Chris23039 (May 1, 2012)

My black and whites coming tomorrow morning can't wait il post some pictures when she/he comes


----------



## tommyboy (May 1, 2012)

Congrats!! Where are you getting it from? Is this your first?


----------



## Chris23039 (May 1, 2012)

Yea it's my first  got it from crystal palace reptiles £185 cb12


----------



## tommyboy (May 1, 2012)

Good for you. Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Chris23039 (May 1, 2012)

excited just a quick double check question I've ground up some turkey with zoo med vitamins without d3 and I've got some fish aswell, I know the turkey is feed raw just double checking about the fish??? Thanks


----------



## tommyboy (May 1, 2012)

Definitely raw.


----------



## Chris23039 (May 1, 2012)

Okie dokie thanks don't know if everyone whos getting a tegu for the first time does this but I'm worrying about little things that are probably alrite


----------



## TeguBuzz (May 1, 2012)

Chris23039 said:


> Okie dokie thanks don't know if everyone whos getting a tegu for the first time does this but I'm worrying about little things that are probably alrite



That's completely normal bud! Looking forward to seeing those pics.


----------



## Chris23039 (May 2, 2012)

He's just arrived gave me a huge fright unpacking the box opened the lid and he was just chilling there went to pick him up to put him in the tank and jd jumped and ran away really quick wasn't expecting that anyway he's in the tank now walking round, doing abit of basking really happy with him  don't think there's anything wrong  put a little bit of turkey in there just in case he's hungry doesn't seem interested in that bit didn't think he would be anyway.

Here's a few pictures I just took











Also interested to know if he's an argentine or an columbian ???


----------



## Apophis (May 2, 2012)

Looks really good! He definitely looks like an Argentine to me because of the two scales between the eye and nose, the big spots running down his side, as well as the very beaded texture of his skin... but I'm no expert.


----------



## Chris23039 (May 2, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=O7ayJJ5KWyg
Oh thanks 


Dunno why it only came up with oh thanks ha wrote quite a lot more than that  he's still get that greeny colour at the moment


----------



## Chris23039 (May 2, 2012)

Coming out of his/her first borrow


----------



## TeguBuzz (May 2, 2012)

Nice tegu, definitely an Argentine b&w.


----------



## Chris23039 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks he's borrowed now so no more looking at him for a little while  how long does it usually take on average for them to start eating??


----------



## Chris23039 (May 4, 2012)

Settling in well ate some turkey yesterday and going toilet


----------



## Apophis (May 4, 2012)

Sounds like you are off to a good start, i started feeding my youngling the second day in a separate enclosure, he eats like a champ.


----------



## Chris23039 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks is yours your first one aswell??


----------



## Chris23039 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi all just putting a few pics of him up again today I'm still
Having some problems calming him down and it's been a long time?











Any suggestions as to what I can do?? Thanks


----------



## Chris23039 (Aug 3, 2012)

Anyone got any opinions??


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 3, 2012)

It would be helpful to know exactly what is going on and what you are doing in response.


----------



## Chris23039 (Aug 3, 2012)

He's still not really eating much only a few bits of ground turkey + reptivite without d3, made the mix on varnyards website a week ago and not interested in that either. Reptisun 10.0 along the back, 107c on his basking spot at the moment, reptibark substrate, mist every morning humidity varys through out the day (65% - 90%) don't think I'm doing anything wrong as such just worried about how much he's eating? Was worried about how tame he/she was as well but I read Dana c thread about that so that's not such a worry anymore. Thanks for your help


----------



## Chris23039 (Aug 5, 2012)

Also another question when do tegus usually go into hibernation in the UK? Is it different to America ? 
Thanks


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 5, 2012)

Chris23039 said:


> Also another question when do tegus usually go into hibernation in the UK? Is it different to America ?
> Thanks



It's instinctual, they will no matter where they live. They aren't originally from America, yet they hibernate here. So yes, they would in the UK. (Unless it's a columbian, they don't hibernate)


----------



## Chris23039 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you and when do they usually hibernate is it around this time of the year or a bit later??


----------

